# Rudy, from Belgium



## Rudy Verpaele (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm a softsynth developer, living in Belgium (just under Brussels). Specialised in soft and hardware for breath & wind controllers. 

I did an early release of Respiro to obtain real-world input. Respiro is a Physical Modelling wind-synth able to produce new kind wind-instruments sounds using Wind/Breath/MPE controllers. This synth will grow based on user suggestions.

So, the reason why I decided to become member of this forum is because I did observe a growing number of my users that are composer for film and game. This forum can provide me deeper insight on you what to add/improve in my software to better support YOU, the creative composers.

Apparently I'm not allowed to add links.. You can google for Imoxplus or Respiro VST.

groetjes 
Rudy


----------



## puremusic (Apr 21, 2019)

Looks like you're getting around Rudy! :D


----------



## Rudy Verpaele (Apr 21, 2019)

puremusic said:


> Looks like you're getting around Rudy! :D


Ha, you're also on this forum...... nice... our world is small.... 

Just found this forum today.... 

Unfortunately I'm not (yet) allowed to publish more on this forum (eg. links, images, soundcloud eg), I guess this is because I'm just new and have to wait till I passed the anti-spam policy...

But I guess, they will find Imoxplus and Respiro by simply googling it ...

cheers
Rudy


----------

